# all these threads about degreasing skulls..



## scrapewatcher

being it is purple you will probably end up with a purple shade to the skull even if it does a great job degreasing. the pores in the bone will more than likely pick up the dyes in the cleaner and hold them there. i would not do it. if this is just an experimental piece it's not going to matter but if it means something why take a chance. after you get the skull cleaned up get you some peroxide its cheap get a stiff plastic bristle brush and scrub the skull till your tired and wash it then do it again. then get some soda ash make a paste and do the same thing. if your satisified with it take some bleaching powder and make a paste and scrub the hell out of it and then wash it off and do it again till your satisified and let it dry in the sun preferably. do not use the regular bottled bleach. if you don't want the elbow grease just find someone who has the experance with it. hope this helps.


----------



## kody10

try castrol super clean. it is pretty much the same thing but it isnt purple. i use it to clean truck tires


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

i dont have anything to try it on right now. I wish I did, then it may save someone some trouble of scrubbing so hard for so long on a nice skull. I have unlimited access to some peroxide since a friend works at a salon, so im not worried.


----------



## M.Magis

You may not understand how degreasing works. It doesn't involve scrubbing, just a good soak, and peroxide doesn't degrease at all, only whiten. Dawn/amonia work as well as anything for degreasing, so there's no real need to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I checked the prices from a business that posts here and to have it done and get a finished well done job is very reasonable.

I say this because it is always a lot of work without the proper tools and required chemicals....................knowledge and experience. Results vary and frustration comes quick.

200.00 to do a moose skull is a deal in my books and I can be at the smoker making jerky for next years hunt.

I enjoy the DIY as much as most and once built a bow window for the front of my house............2500.00 to buy vs 600.00 to build. 

JMHO


----------



## Riverghost

DO NOT USE SIMPLE GREEN on skulls it turns them a green tint :angry: I found out the hard way


----------



## deertracker

Riverghost said:


> DO NOT USE SIMPLE GREEN on skulls it turns them a green tint :angry: I found out the hard way


Thanks for the tip. I was wondering if that would happen. Can't beat it on cleaning carbs though.


----------



## Savuka

Colemen fuel works great for degreasing hog skulls. I soak them for 2 days or so.


----------



## euromounter

I use Arm & Hammer laundry detergent w/oxyclean when boiling the skull, it works great.


----------



## BigDoggDarren

BIOLING is bad............simmer if you have to


----------

